
If kernel_task is using a large percentage of your Mac CPU - nasht100
https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT207359
======
nasht100
I've been wondering what would cause my new MBP to start crawling periodically
with super high kernel_task usage (600%). Is this kind of throttling common
practice for Windows or Linux? To me, this echoes what's been happening with
iOS slowdowns and feels to me like compensating for poor cooling on the MBPs.

